# Where's ULLAH and Foxxy?



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Where are they hiding? I havn't seen them posting for a while


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

omg ive been so stressed! got to find new homes for the kittens....got a shiney new boyfriend though  he is delicious. omg so much gossip to catch up on!  hows everyone been?  xxx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

There you are lol 

You sound like a whole new woman


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> omg ive been so stressed! got to find new homes for the kittens....got a shiney new boyfriend though  he is delicious. omg so much gossip to catch up on!  hows everyone been?  xxx


Awwww why dya need to find them new homes? Good to see you back 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Good to hear from you foxy, well whats been happening with you?


----------

